# 3D background detailed tips/hints on install



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey cichlid-forum. I'm looking into getting a 3D aquarium background this summer but I'm just nervous about the install process. I'd like to know some hints or tips on how to put one in. The more detailed the better. There 200$+ so I would like to know everything about them so I don't turn the background into 200$ worth of trash.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

They have their pro's and cons. I happen to like mine, what's nice is I can remove it if I want very quickly. Cons, backgrounds that are silicone'd in can be a pain to catch fish if you need to, really depends on what you go with, the price can be high but again depends on what you want, but there are some out there that are really not that expensive and look very good. Some pros are they can look fantastic and give your tank a very unique look, that's about all I can think of as a pro LOL. I think the con's out way the pros, but again it's what kind of a look you want...


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

This article will get you started-
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/install_3d_bg_pt1.php

It goes into detail with acrylic paints. They did not work out for me at all.


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

I would say it depends on the look you are after. I have a large 250G tank (30" width) and even with that size, I didn't want to lose any floorspace but still wanted a custom look while hiding plumbing. I went with a Universal Rocks "Rocky" background and must say it looks terrific. With some strategically placed plants and resin tree branches I also got from Universal, I couldn't be happier. I had a concern, like JimA, about siliconing the background in so I purchased 2" Velcro from a sew shop and siliconed pieces to the background and to the back of the tank, making for easy removal for whatever reason. In the same breath, I recently finished a 180G, had purchased the background for it but decided to go with a black background. I had the custom manufacturer of the tank do the black on the back panel, as well as making black, slotted acrylic covers, like overflow boxes but running the entire height of the tank to cover intake plumbing from the 3 large cannisters. The black background, with some surface plants hanging down and minimal aquascaping - 1 x 48" resin log from Universal as well as a tree trunk - and the look is awesome - gives it great depth perception. As I am looking at the 2 right now, the black looks crisper and the fish pop more than against the "Rocky" background but I still appreciate both. I just didn't want the 2 tanks to look the same.


----------



## dmcbay (May 9, 2014)

Hey Skie, I got mine at: http://aqua-maniac.com/

Fantastic service and a great product for a relatively low cost - hopefully they could ship it out to you. Big choice and custom made ( can also come in parts to fit in around bars if required). Has pre-attached mesh to prevent fish swimming around. Fortunately mine fit really snug so didn't need to silicone it it place as substrate holds it up nicely. I Have my heater and external inlet/outlet behind it - but I did drill a hole for my outlet to come through and a few small holes in hidden areas to allow for better water circulation (Just a normal drill).

Good luck - they are worth it!


----------

